

Researchers Build World's Largest NN with GPUs - thibauts
http://nvidianews.nvidia.com/Releases/Researchers-Deploy-GPUs-to-Build-World-s-Largest-Artificial-Neural-Network-9c7.aspx

======
greensaxman
I wonder who is going to make one of the first big strides in NN analysis-
Europe ([http://www.humanbrainproject.eu](http://www.humanbrainproject.eu)),
Google, or now NVIDIA ... It is nice to see that there is competition which
will hopefully push for sooner discoveries.

